
  Bing Versus Wolfram Alpha: A Tale Of Two Search Engine Launches  - jmonegro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/03/bing-versus-wolfram-alpha-a-tale-of-two-search-engine-launches/
======
vaksel
not really the same thing considering IE was updated to use bing as a default
search engine

~~~
chaosmachine
and live.com redirects to bing.com, so any traffic live was getting is going
to bing now.

~~~
endtime
...and WA isn't a search engine. It serves a completely different purpose.

If I want a web page, I go to Bing. If I want math/science data, I go to WA.

------
mahmud
My take on it is that MS went right after the users, including TV ads, and
Wolfram, being a mathematician, appealed to the learned and scientific-types,
apparently more content with the props of his peers than winning over Joe
Sixpack :-)

~~~
likpok
I believe the TV ads started today (Wednesday), so would not explain the
entirety of the graph.

